
The Korean War Prisoner Who Never Came Home (2013) - georgecmu
https://www.newyorker.com/news/news-desk/the-korean-war-prisoner-who-never-came-home
======
nutcracker46
Good for Dunn, who found a way to live a peaceful life with his wife and not
have to grow old in Baltimore.

~~~
yostrovs
It was indeed peaceful since he was monitored by secret police 24/7 for the
rest of his life.

